# cordless portaband



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Milwaukee's M12 bandsaw is great for EMT/strut/rod work.

If you regularly work with larger stock, the M18 is a good choice. Bosch also puts out an 18 volt bandsaw, and somebody here swears by the Stout band saw.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I personally own the Stout and Milwaukee M12. They are both nice and great choices.

If I could do it over again I would have just gotten the Milwaukee but they were not out 5 years ago when I got my Stout. 

They are compact but for anything larger I use one of 3 Dewalt corded porta-bands

I usually use the M12 now just for the fact it is lighter, Lithium Ion, and its batteries work with my other M12 tools. The Stout has a larger cutting capacity but it is still NiCad batteries and there is no other tool compatibility for the batteries.

Also the new Milwaukee Warranty is awesome, Over the last year I have had 2 M18 hammer drills repaired, one M18 sawzall, a corded drywall gun, and now I just sent out the New M18 Fuel drill for chuck problems...all for free.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have used (not mine) a Makita one out on the jobsites before and it was quite nice. Cuts like a champ.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

the stout portaband is the best ive used. i wouldn't trust the m12, its a nice tool but if all you do is work with emt and threaded rod the m12 is not the right tool


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

double post


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> the stout portaband is the best ive used. i wouldn't trust the m12, its a nice tool but if all you do is work with emt and threaded rod the m12 is not the right tool


Do you have the milwaukee?
I was just thinking about ordering one.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you have the milwaukee?
> I was just thinking about ordering one.


the m12? i have several corded milwaukees that i use every day. a plumber i work with had a m12 bandsaw out the other day. it really is a nice little saw. but like i said, if its conduit, strut, and rod all day every day...not gonna cut it:lol:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> the stout portaband is the best ive used. i wouldn't trust the m12, its a nice tool but if all you do is work with emt and threaded rod the m12 is not the right tool


Seems thats what it was designed for though.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Seems thats what it was designed for though.


indeed it does and it probably does it well. however, me personally, almost all i do every day is pipe strut and rod work and i dont feel a 12v tool is the best choice for me. if milwaukee makes an 18v model as well balanced as the stout im all over it. if you do service and you have a small pipe job for whatever reason, i have no doubt the m12 could do exactly what you needed it to do


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> the m12? i have several corded milwaukees that i use every day. a plumber i work with had a m12 bandsaw out the other day. it really is a nice little saw. but like i said, if its conduit, strut, and rod all day every day...not gonna cut it:lol:


You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

TGGT said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.


maybe not. but im not going to use some gimmick m12 bullchit when better options are out there. its obvious youre a fan


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> maybe not. but im not going to use some gimmick m12 bullchit when better options are out there. its obvious youre a fan


I don't care about the brand, I care about what works. It works. Our job is supplied with *dozens* of them, EMT and deep strut all day every day. XC batteries never go on the charger until the end of the day.

I've cut 1 1/4'' with it, not sure if 1.5 would work considering the OD. I've cut RMC and IMC, too. You don't need a lot of power because of the inherent design of a band saw, the blades last longer, there's no vibration, unlike a sawzall (12v or 36v). I don't own any other M12 tools and still think it's worth it for commercial/industrial use.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> maybe not. but im not going to use some gimmick m12 bullchit when better options are out there. its obvious youre a fan


You said before that You haven't really used it. Yet you talk **** about it.Everyone else seems to rave about it. What do you know that everyone else doesn't.
We understand that it will not replace a corded version but it doesn't claim to. Why the hate?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

TGGT said:


> I don't care about the brand, I care about what works. It works. Our job is supplied with *dozens* of them, EMT and deep strut all day every day. XC batteries never go on the charger until the end of the day.
> 
> I've cut 1 1/4'' with it, not sure if 1.5 would work considering the OD. I've cut RMC and IMC, too. You don't need a lot of power because of the inherent design of a band saw, the blades last longer, there's no vibration, unlike a sawzall (12v or 36v). I don't own any other M12 tools and still think it's worth it for commercial/industrial use.


i will buy one this week. if thats all true i couldn't afford not to own one. ill post feedback. majority of our work is above 1 1/4" but then theres those weeks when you put up a couple thousand feet of 3/4"


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I use my Stout pretty much daily. Strut, rod, 2" EMT no problem. Not one problem since I first bought it. Had it for probably 6 years. I will not change brands because I use what has proven to work.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> You said before that You haven't really used it. Yet you talk **** about it.Everyone else seems to rave about it. What do you know that everyone else doesn't.
> We understand that it will not replace a corded version but it doesn't claim to. Why the hate?


a plan on rectifying that. i had a bad experience with m12 a few years ago and its made me biased. but after hearing all the positive feedback it seems i'd be dumb not to give it a try


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

id say almost any 18v portaband is going to make you happy. I really like my dewalt 18v portaband.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the m12 and it is great.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bbsound said:


> I have the m12 and it is great.


I love my m12. Use it all the time. Cuts 1 5/8" strut like a champ, 1 1/4" conduit and smaller, threaded rod, liquid tite, you name it. IMO, the only thing that is better about the 18 volt versions is the larger cut diameter, as far as power goes the m12 holds it's own. 

Any one who I have ever heard speak negatively about the m12 usually admits after some questioning that they have never actually used it. They just assume it is cheap and under powered because of it's size and the fact it's 12 volt. 

I have used the Stout, Dewalt 18v, and the m12. There is no significant difference (except cut depth). I would recommended any of them. My opinion is stick with whatever platform you already use so your batteries will be interchangeable. I run all m12, so obviously that made the most sense for me. If someone has all Dewalt 18v stuff it wouldn't make much sense to buy a Makita band saw.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Id have my M18 if I was cutting up a body.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Stouts are nice. Specifically designed for one handed use. They look like cheap pieces of crap though, don't be fooled.


----------



## DEelectrician88 (Oct 14, 2011)

I love my m12 bandsaw and it cuts 1 1/2" emt just fine, I just finished a 1.5in emt pipe run with it the other day. I didn't think it would due to outer diameter but it does and it does an awesome job but this is the max size I think you can cut. the battery charge lasts awhile also. Button line is that's its an awesome tool and that cordless tools in general have come a long way from a few years ago and this new Milwaukee 12volt tool line is no joke.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm currently debating on whether to upgrade from yellow to either blue or red. Part of the problem is I have used Makita's Band saw and it is awesome, Milwaukee's looks nice too but only cuts up to 2 1/2" pipe. If I am going to spend that kind of money I want to be able to use it for everything we do. If red's 18v bandsaw had a 4 3/4" capacity I would switch in a heatbeat.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Been using the m18 the last few months. No experience with any other cordless, but the milwaukee is a good saw. My only complaint is that it has no way to adjust the blade tension,


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have the Dewalt bandsaw its perfect for one handed use. The Makita is too big and heavy to use without a cut station.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Not a big fan of any cordless tools but I will have to say the Milwaukee seems to do a nice job. Contractor that works for me has a couple and they use them for strut, small pipe,large wire grate for demo work in conjested areas and in wet cable pits.

LC


----------



## jerseythunder (Dec 4, 2012)

The Milwaukee 18volt is a very good band saw 
Milwaukee is always running specials. If you buy the bandsaw they include a drill or extra battery. Shop around you may find a great deal at one of your locale supply houses


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have an M18, my guys really like it. Cuts up to 2 1/2" and very light. Just ordered another one today.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

chewy said:


> Id have my M18 if I was cutting up a body.


I wonder if the new mafia and psycho killers are using the M18 portaband system for disposing of bodies ?? Just askin


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I wonder if the new mafia and psycho killers are using the M18 portaband system for disposing of bodies ?? Just askin


theyd most likely be using the m12 hackzall because of its pistol grip and its inconspicuous nature


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> theyd most likely be using the m12 hackzall because of its pistol grip and its inconspicuous nature


I wonder if females are easier to cutup then men? Osteoarthritis and low bone density? What type blades are they using ? Fine metal 14dpi ? Med? Course Demo blades ?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I wonder if the new mafia and psycho killers are using the M18 portaband system for disposing of bodies ?? Just askin


Midgets have the hardest bone to cut up but you dont have to put weights in the bags to sink them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I wonder if females are easier to cutup then men? Osteoarthritis and low bone density? What type blades are they using ? Fine metal 14dpi ? Med? Course Demo blades ?


You want a medium metal blade. But bandsaw is king when its time critical.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*When accuracy is needed, accessories are hard to come by?*



EBFD6 said:


> m12. Cuts 1 5/8" strut, 1 1/4" conduit and smaller.
> 
> ... have used the Stout, Dewalt 18v, and the m12. There is no significant difference (except cut depth). I would recommended any of them. My opinion is stick with whatever platform you already use so your batteries will be interchangeable. I run all m12, so obviously that made the most sense for me. If someone has all Dewalt 18v stuff it wouldn't make much sense to buy a Makita band saw.


For those called to fab or prefab pressure vessels, industrial machinery, presale prototypes or architectural finishes, the stout table attachment should prove invaluable. Milwaukee used to sell a table attachment for the corded models, but it has been discontinued. 

Anyone have any leads on quality retrofit tables/fence setups? It seems most manufacturers just expect any production shops to continue jigging everything (including the milwaukee new panel saw) to death...


----------



## amwood (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a m12 it is great we used it on a strut and 1 1/4 h.w. job it was great used one battery it made the day . Would be nice if it could cut 2" pipe but there is always the corded one


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

Big fan of the makita 18v. Idk about the guy talking about a work station, I could operate it with one hand and hold pipe or strut with the other when I needed. It would cut through 350kcmil 5kv shaft teck cable without issue and a dewalt wouldn't. For those who don't know shaft cable (forget the designation) but it has 3 steel messenger cables in it, a **** pile of rubber, plus the conductors with copper banding shield. It's serious ****.

I've fingered the the Milwaukee at a trade show. Seemed like a nice piece, little smaller than the makita, but I don't know if it would cut more than 
3.5"pvc


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

i used the stout for a few years. Loved it other than it seemed to break blades more often. The last big job i was on had nothing but dewalt. No complaints about the dewalt. I don't think i could go back to using a sawzall for cutting metal


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

amwood said:


> I have a m12 it is great we used it on a strut and 1 1/4 h.w. job it was great used one battery it made the day . Would be nice if it could cut 2" pipe but there is always the corded one



The M18 will cut 2 1/2"


----------



## JeffKiper (Jul 23, 2011)

I hears that Dewalt bought out the Stout name. I was on a job and the other guys where laughing a Dewalt compared to their Stouts. Then we started loking at them side by side and they are real close. 

I us my Dewalt all the time on service work. I do controls work and don't run anything over 1 1/4" emt.


----------



## Marauder (Jan 29, 2011)

Ive been lurker for some time but this Pony character bashing on the bandsaw , clearly shows he has not used it . I personally bought the M12 Bandsaw and love it . Ive use it all day cutting Emt and it cuts like a champ . Ive even cut reel bar and steel easy . Max cutting conduit is 1 1/4'' . The m18 cuts up to 3 1/2'' and has special feature where if the object is close to wall , you cut up against it .


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Marauder said:


> Ive been lurker for some time but this Pony character bashing on the bandsaw , clearly shows he has not used it . I personally bought the M12 Bandsaw and love it . Ive use it all day cutting Emt and it cuts like a champ . Ive even cut reel bar and steel easy . Max cutting conduit is 1 1/4'' . The m18 cuts up to 3 1/2'' and has special feature where if the object is close to wall , you cut up against it .


Lol! I'm glad my comments hurt your ass so much you crawled out of the shadows to make a post. Fact is I have used it since I first commented on it and I think its a nice little saw. However there are better saws available and I will continue to use those.

Edit: merry Christmas buddy!


----------



## Marauder (Jan 29, 2011)

yah glad to make you feel better :thumbsup: thought I throw my 2 cents in on great little m12 band saw that I use daily and co-workers . If your looking to get one Home depot is running a special where you get extra free XC batterie for $199.00 with kit


----------

